# Toyota Texas Bass Classic-Lake Conroe



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Anybody going out to the weight in and concerts? I may be there Friday night but for sure Saturday and Sunday. Probably go watch take off Friday and Saturday morning.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I like to follow them around ,I might go to the weigh in sunday.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I usually always make the weigh in... it's a kick!


----------



## MJP (Dec 9, 2007)

Ill be out on the lake Saturday. An at the weigh in sunday. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like the weather may turn on Saturday night be kinda chilly for weight in a concert. Sunday looks pretty windy.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Must have been pro am day today? Saw several pros with 2 other anglers in the boats.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

What time & place is the weigh in? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

You can Google it to get the facts, but it is usually held at the Conroe Convention Center and Fairgrounds area.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

sciaenid said:


> What time & place is the weigh in?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It's at the Conroe Convention Center, I think the weight in starts at 6 or so and the concert starts around 9.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like Combs had a good day with 24-8
And Jason Christie caught a 9 lber today.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Here are a few pic for today*

It was a great morning for the first day of the tournament.I saw a lot of fish caught today from one end to the other.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Your 2nd pic I was standing right behind them when they were talking. I got about 10 minutes of video from the take off, it was pretty cool.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope to see you out there.I'am in a multi brown-maroon Ranger .look at my Avatar,it's on both of my windshields.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Will it be kid friendly tomorrow evening?


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

big D. said:


> Will it be kid friendly tomorrow evening?


Very much so. My 7yr old has a blast


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gonna see if I can get down there Sunday morn with the big camera. I missed it all together last year ;(


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't drink too many 6$ beers... Cops are Everywhere!


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

KVD and IKE making huge moves up the leaderboard but Combs still with about a 6 pound lead with about 1 1/2hrs of fishing left today.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My good friend is a judge for.....


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Team Burns said:


> My good friend is a judge for.....


Man I bet your buddy is having a great time with IKE


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Rip"N"Rob said:


> Man I bet your buddy is having a great time with IKE


Appears that way....


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

One more.....


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

That's awesome! My buddy was in the boat with Keith Combs today. He said it was awesome. I wish I would have signed up to be a judge.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun. Anyone got the stats? Who won, weight, prize, etc?


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Keith Combs wins! with a lil over 60 pounds, he won by like 12 pounds. 2nd time in 3 yrs he's won. Congrats Keith!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some of you followers have any spots, or techniques,Keith used?


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

I wAs right beside your buddy and Ike when he took that photo. I was with Randall Tharp the first day. In the first pic you can barely see my hat with me setting in his boat. Lucky for me I spent about two hours in the VIP tent with Tharp, Ike, Christie, KVD, and a handful of others setting at a round table eating, drinkin and BS'in. Best weekend I've had in a long time. Can't wait for May at lake fork


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would love to know where Keith, was catching his 4+ fish.... he really knows the lake, well!


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

tbone2374 said:


> I would love to know where Keith, was catching his 4+ fish.... he really knows the lake, well!


We fished one of his spots today. He must have put a hurtin on them cause they didn't like our baits.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Team Burns said:


> One more.....


Thanks Henry!!!!

I took this pic on one of the first spots we stopped at Saturday morning.
All I can say about the TTBC is WOW! This was my second year judging, (Missed last year being offshore for work) and I WILL be at Fork come May!

Saturday was an absolute blast! Mike is a fantastic guy, and he passed along quite a few tricks and tips that help him on the water. It wasn't like I was in the boat with the 2004 Bassmaster Classic Champion, or the 2008 B.A.S.S. Angler of the Year, it was just Mike.

Almost all the pros were running and fishing the same stuff, some were just doing it a bit differently than the others... Secondary points with scattered brush, throwing crankbaits.....or flipping docks. Not rocket science, just good electronics that show all the little nuances of the sunken brush they were fishing.


----------

